# Super energy saving DX-brand multi-LED 110V light bulbs



## gtsx (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.dealextreme.com/

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1477


----------



## Led_Blind (Mar 7, 2007)

Is there a 220-240v version with bi-pin connections for us aussies?


----------



## carbine15 (Mar 7, 2007)

how much energy are we talking about here? I use flourescent screw in bulbs in most of my outlets that take 13 watts. How many watts do these use and how much light do they make? I like the one with red LEDs though.


----------



## chevrofreak (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.dealextreme.com/forums/Default.dx/sku.1476~threadid.2055

If it flickers I don't want it. I'm very sensitive to PWM in flashlights, so I bet those would make me sick.


----------



## Newuser01 (Mar 7, 2007)

I can't wait until someone here do some testing on these.....ESP the brightest one.... 

Regard.


----------

